# Rose greeting card bowl



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

VINTAGE HAND CROCHETED COTTAGE ROSE GREETING CARDS BOWL Item number: 130173007419 

Check out this bowl on ebay,sure wish I had a pattern for this one.I have a big box of vintage cards with roses on them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

it's very lovely. nice shape to it.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

You should be able to make a pattern for it.

Look at the basic shape of the individual side piece and draw a similar shape....kind of like a vase.

Fold your paper in half (from top to bottom) and cut along your "shape".

By folding the paper in half you will be sure to get a "vase" that is symetrical.

(Experiment with some other paper before you cut up your cards.)

The bowl is 6 sided so you will need 12 of the "vase" shapes.
One for each of the 6 sides, plus 6 more for the lining.

Next you will need to cut a piece for the bottom.
It looks like the base of the "vase" is about 3 or 4 inches wide.
You will need a six side piece with each side being equal to the bottom of your "vases".
Cut two of these six sided bottoms.

If you want to make your bowl extra sturdy, make all sides and the bottom 3 papers thick, rather than two.



Next step~~~
Crochet each side vase together to its liner paper/card.
Do the same with the bottom.

You should now have 7 units----the six sides plus the bottom.

Use whatever stitch you like to crochet them all together.
The bowl will begin take its "bowl" shape as you work.

Put an extra row or two around the top of your bowl to make it more sturdy, or more decorative.



Use the same general principle for the basket pattern I mailed you and just tweak it until you get it the shape you want.
And then experiment with some crochet stitches until you get the "look" you want.
.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks Tallpines,I may just try making a pattern.Only one problem I cant crochet,I could experiment with putting it together like the Christmas basket.


----------

